# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Sinh viên IT khởi startup đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ!

## kankayn

Em xin chào cả nhà! 
Em là thành viên mới, em tự giới thiệu chút là em tên hưng, quê nam định và là sinh viên it mới ra trường. sau một thời gian đằng đẵng đi xin việc bất thành thì vô tình em biết đến cnc và muốn theo việc sản xuất đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ bằng gỗ. Trong tay em thì hiện giờ ngoài bản vẽ kỹ thuật ra thì ko có gì cả. bản thân em thì đang lay hay giữa 2 phương án là đi nhờ gia công cnc hoặc tự làm cnc. vì là sinh viên mới ra trường nên vốn liếng không nhiều (nói ko có cũng dc) nên em có tìm hiểu để đi đặt hàng gia công trước (google có và gọi đt hoặc đi tìm chỗ có máy cnc để tham khảo cũng như có ý hỏi giá), và dưới đây cũng là suy nghĩ của em, mong các bác tư vấn hộ em. xem em nên đi theo hướng nào? thứ nhất là kinh tế vì kinh tế khá eo hẹp thứ 2 là không thể sản xuất được số lượng được ngay vì còn chưa biết thị trường phản ứng lại với sản phẩm của mình ntn. Vậy nếu là bác thì bác chọn theo hướng nào? 
TH1: đi đến các tiệm gia công cnc.
*khó khăn:
- Gặp rất nhiều khó khăn trong việc đặt hàng gia công, chỗ thì không nhận gia công chi tiết nhỏ, chỗ nhận gia công chi tiết nhỏ thì phải đòi hỏi số lượng phải lớn mới chịu. cũng vì mặt hàng gỗ ko phải tượng hay tranh khổ to mà toàn là chi tiết nhỏ nên các chủ rất khó chấp nhận gia công cho. thực tế thì em đang thất bại ngay bước này.  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 
- Giá thành: giá thì chả mềm tí nào cả. 1 sản phẩm của em trung bình nó gồm 10 -20 chi tiết khác nhau, cứ cho bản thiết kế em làm ra là đúng y không cần thay đổi gì cả thì số lượng đặt gia công lại ít giá nó đội lên cũng khá, còn đen đủi bản thiết kế vấn đề thì lại phải đi lại phiền hà giá thì càng chát. nếu lấy giá này cộng vào thì chưa kể công nó đã hơn triệu rồi chưa kể công mình bỏ ra làm các khâu tiếp theo như đánh nhẵn sơn các kiểu thì giá đội lên ghê quá.

* thuận lợi:
- nói đi cũng phải nói lại ưu điểm lớn nhất của đặt là mình chỉ cần quan tâm về phía sau.
- không phải quan tâm nhiều đến kỹ thuật gia công
- các chi tiết có độ chính xác cao hơn (em nghĩ thế vì dù gì người ta bỏ cả trăm triệu sắm máy chứ đâu phải vớ vẩn mà mua máy đểu về. hì hì)

HT2: Tự làm máy CNC rùi tự gia công.
* khó khắn:
- khó khăn đầu tiên là kinh tế, vấn đề này đau đầu và nan giải hơn cả.
- khó khăn về mặt kỹ thuật dựng máy, rồi thì gia công ... có người bảo mày chưa biết gì thì đáng ra là như dựng máy kỹ thuật này kia mới là điều đáng ngại chứ. nhưng em nghĩ khác em nghĩ có cncprovn rồi vấn đề đó dễ giải quyết hơn chỉ cần thêm thời gian.
- thời gian làm ra sản phẩm sẽ chậm hơn
* thuận lợi:
- cái đầu tiên em nghĩ đến là giải quyết được mọi khó khăn ban đầu của trường hợp 1.
- thứ 2 là có thể làm ra nhiều bản test, không sợ lỗi.

bên trên là nhưng gì thằng sv 2x tuổi mới ra trường như em có thể tự nghĩ ra. về trường hợp làm máy CNC thì em muốn làm 1 cái càng đơn giản càng tốt kích thước mong muốn là 50x50cm, còn không nếu tìm được đồ phù hợp với túi tiền thì thối thiểu là 30x30cm, dùng các đồ cũ, công suất làm việc có thể chậm 1 chút cũng được vì em chả có gì ngoài thời gian cũng như giảm được tối đa giá thành. em có tham khảo các mẫu thiết kế của các anh và trên google thì em chọn ra dc 2 bản em nghĩ nó ít tiền vì nhinf đơn giản ít chi tiết.
mẫu 1:

mẫu 2:


Bài của em dài quá rồi. hì hì. Mong các đàn anh đàn chị giúp đỡ em với ạ. tiện thì có ai có đồ gì cũ thì để lại cho em với ạ. em cám ơn!

----------


## Gamo

Có ông nào ở Nam Định hem, gia công giá rẻ giúp chú ấy kìa

1. Máy trăm triệu chưa chắc ngon. Có nhiều cty củ chuối hét giá lên cao thật cao để cứa cổ khách hàng, nhưng thường thì tiền nào của nấy. 
Có vài cha trên diễn đàn có thể làm máy mini tốt, giá rẻ (vài chục củ) cho em & những cha đó thường thì có thể túm tóc bắt đền được. Nhưng ko biết có cha nào chịu làm ko? 

Trong SG thì tóm thử cha Nam CNC, Giang Bin Laden, miền Tây có lão CKD xem sao? (nghe đâu cha Bin Laden bảo hành 4 năm cho máy chả ráp kìa)
Ở ngoài bắc thì có mấy lão như HD, Solero, Biết Tuốt, Luyến Yến....

2. Máy CNC cùi mía ngoài thị trường khoảng 10tr đổ lại, có thể gia công đồ mini nhưng ko có thể làm hàng loạt & ngon được vì chậm quá & chuối quá

3. Tự ráp máy thì coi chừng học phí đắt hơn mua gấp nhiều lần, chỉ thích hợp với các đại da có vài chục triệu trong tay thôi. Tuy nhiên nếu chịu chơi thì cứ làm đại đi

4. Mẫu thiết kế của em hơi chuối: mẫu trên thì ko chính xác (cũng ko quan trọng lắm nếu gia công đồ mỹ nghệ) ko cứng vững; mẫu dưới dùng trục tròn, sau một thời gian thường sẽ bị rền chạy nghe kinh lắm, chưa kể kết cấu ko ổn. Hai mẫu trên phay mấy thứ mềm mềm như sáp thì được chứ phay gỗ cứng & số lượng nhiều thì hơi mệt đó.

----------

kankayn

----------


## suu_tam

Quan trọng là cậu định làm cái gì?
Sản xuất gia công cái gì thì mua máy đó.

Lời khuyên chân thành là kiếm cơm thì nên mua máy. Đi vay mượn tiền về mua máy mà kiếm cơm bù lại.
Còn để giải quyết khâu ĐAM MÊ thì lại là vấn đề khác.

----------

kankayn

----------


## saudau

Lên hệ ae dđ để làm một cái máy mini htrinh nho nhỏ (500x500) với chi phí hợp lý sẽ tốt hơn đó bác chủ. Sẽ nhanh hơn và ít hao hơn tự làm nhiều, có cái máy đầu tiên kiếm lúa rồi thì sau này giải quyết cái bệnh đam mê sau sẽ dễ dàng hơn nhiều. Còn ko thì ngày này năm sau chắc chưa có được cái máy chạy tốt để ra sản phẩm đâu.

Cái bệnh đam mê mà nặng hơn công việc với túi xen là Sầu Đau là chắc. hihihi

----------

kankayn

----------


## suu_tam

Tốt nhất là nên đi làm thuê, việc gì cũng được. Lương sao cũng được.
Một hình thức đi một ngày đàng học một sàng khôn.

Đửng quan tâm là mình phải xin việc chỗ nào hay lương ra sao, công việc thế nào. Mà chỉ cần duy nhất là CÓ VIỆC ĐỂ LÀM.

----------

cnclaivung, kankayn

----------


## GOHOME

Ngày xưa ấy khi lê mông khỏi ghế giãng đường với tấm bằng điện tử chuyên chọc ngoáy anten mình thất nghiệp ! Nhà lại gần khu gốm sứ nên theo bạn bè chạy hàng thủ công mỷ nghệ , có một lảo tây cứ noel về là qua đặt hàng với số lượng tầm gần 2.000 sản phẩm với mổi lần mẩu mã khác nhau , sau này mời biết lảo chỉ bán một sản phẩm / một cửa hàng với gần 2.000 cửa hàng trên toàn nước Mỷ vì hàng độc không đụng hàng mà . Kankayn à thị trường gổ có vẽ bảo hòa và chật chội cho những người mới nhưng vẩn đủ rộng cho  cái đầu tinh tế , mạnh mẽ lên nhé .

Mình cũng đang theo dự án mày đục tượng đá mini , đục đá dử nha .

----------

kankayn

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, còn vụ loa giờ bác ko làm nữa à?

----------


## Nam CNC

không có vốn mà chọn cái ngành nghề nhiều người làm , dễ làm thì chỉ tổ đóng học phí và chẳng học được gì nhiều ....

đi đi , ra ngoài làm , đi long nhong chú ý , nghi chép , quan sát thật nhiều vào , sau đó làm việc cho người ta để biết lao động là như thế nào vài năm sau lúc đó đầu đủ sạn , túi đủ tiền thì lao vào khởi nghiệp cũng chưa muộn.


Bây giờ bác chủ khởi nghiệp cũng ok với 1 điều kiện là bác phải thật giỏi và có 1 ý tưởng cực kì sáng tạo và mới lạ thì may ra có người rót vốn cho mà làm .

----------

kankayn, saudau

----------


## CKD

Đầu có sạn (óc nó teo lại) mà tiền cũng chẵng có thì... phải làm gì đây mấy lão ca.

----------

kankayn

----------


## Gamo

Trông con cho vợ?

----------


## ronaldinho_07

mình chắc cũng ngang ngang tuổi với thớt,thích gì làm đó thôi thớt  :Smile: ).ngu một thời gian sẽ auto khôn ra à.Làm cái gì độc độc thì tự nghiên cứu lấy mà làm,...chúc thớt thành công,đừng như mình đói kaka  :Big Grin:

----------

kankayn

----------


## GOHOME

> Ủa, còn vụ loa giờ bác ko làm nữa à?


Hehe mấy cái loa đài là cần câu cơm mà hehe đang làm cái xưởng gỗ mini. 
@mấy người bạn Việt kiều họ muốn tượng đá nguyên khối không thích loại bột đá ép khuôn.

----------

Gamo

----------


## hoahong102

nói thât bằng kinh nghiệm xương máu của người bôn ba đây đó khắp nơi...tôi khuyên chú 1 câu: đi làm thuê 5-7 năm, tích lũy kinh nghiệm và tiềm lực tài chính, nhịn ăn, bớt tiêu đút lợn, vừa làm nhưng phải chăm học hỏi, thấy gì khó phải xông vào tìm hiểu vừa làm cho chủ vửa cho bản thân (chú làm được chủ cũng chả phụ đâu, mà lại tích lũy được kiến thức cho mình ) ....đến lúc có một số thứ lận lưng (kiến thức, vốn, kinh nghiệm, vài ba mối khách hàng bạn hàng, đặc biệt là cơ hội ) thì hãng khởi nghiệp...
chú chưa biết gì chưa có gì mà khởi nghiệp chẳng khác nào mua VIETLOT hoặc ví như chiến sỹ ra trận mà ko có giáp, hay vũ khí
chú phải kể ra chú học cái gì, biết cái gì mới được...nếu biết chút cnc sang Hải dương tôi nhận làm, nuôi ăn ở, chỉ bảo làmviệc trong khả năng,... có lương tùy khả năng...mà còn xem bản thân có cầu tiến ko đã, ko hửa trước

----------

anhcos, CNC abc, Gamo, hainongtien, kankayn, saudau

----------


## vpopviet

Lh 01689871637 zalo, có đồ mua định DIY mà k có mua lám sẵn, giờ dư đủ thứ linh tinh, có thể ráp thành mợt máy mini xinh xinh,  kich thước bao khoan 800x400x300

----------

kankayn

----------


## Dainamcnc

Ngày mới ra trường mình cũng ham xông pha như bác chủ. Nhưng với 3 năm lăn lộn với nghề điêu khắc cnc thì xin góp ý với bác chủ thế này. Tiền ko nắm chắc trong tay thì khoan hãy làm. Nếu vay mà mạo hiểm lĩnh vực mình ko hay biết gì thì chỉ đốt tiền. Thứ 2 nếu thuê gia công thì cũng phải có fil mẫu. Lúc đó phải có nhân lực, phải có vốn gối đầu...bla ..bla. Lúc đo thoái lui ko được mà tiến tới ko xong. Tiền mất, nợ mang ko ngóc đầu ko nổi.

----------

kankayn

----------


## kankayn

-Em là sinh viên học công nghệ thông tin ra. em biết làm thương mại điện tử (nó chả liên quan gì đến lĩnh vực này cả  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: )
- Em biết đến với cnc cũng tìm hiểu về nó là do em có ý tưởng sẽ làm ra sản phẩm nào đó độc độc, lạ lạ 1 chút, và em tạo ra được 1 sản phẩm trang trí nội thất phòng khách, phòng làm việc riêng. Nó có tính linh hoạt cao, rất dễ dàng thay đổi kiểu dáng mẫu mã để phù hợp với không gian, phong cách cá nhân của từng chủ nhân sở hữu nó. và em đã tạo ra 1 thứ gì đó hay ho. nhưng nó thành hay bại thì chỉ ra sản phẩm công với ăn ở và phước đức của em thôi vì em muốn làm nó nên em thấy hay thấy lạ chứ người khác thấy ntn thì ko thể nói trước được điều gì.
- cnc thì em chỉ biết nhìn thui (đọc tài liệu trên cncprovn chia sẻ, và những bài viết hỏi đáp) chứ chưa có kinh nghiệm gì gọi là thực tế. có lẽ em suy nghĩ còn quá đơn giản về tự làm máy cnc (vì nhìn thì nó đơn giản quá bị đánh lừa là chỉ việc lắp vào là xong). nhưng vì em cần làm các bánh răng trên gỗ, cũng như 1 số thứ giúp định hình sản phẩm (em ko dùng cnc làm ra sản phẩm trực tiếp mà còn các công đoạn về sau nữa mới làm lên sản phẩm được) nên em nghĩ đến cnc để tiết kiệm thời gian cũng như độ chính xác cao hơn dc 1 chút.
đây là 1 trong thứ em muốn gia công trên máy cnc. các chi tiết khác thì cũng sẽ tương tự hoặc có thay đổi về kích thước.
Đính kèm 31227
- bảo thị trường thủ công mỹ nghệ về gỗ bão hoà bão hoà thì em đồng ý, đồng ý ở chỗ mọi người nói đến gỗ là như nói đến tượng gỗ, tranh treo tường, các sản phẩm đục hoa văn hoạ tiết trên ghế, sập, tủ thở, khung tranh, khung lịch bla bla bla... nhưng em ko đi theo lồi mòn đó. vì cái em làm em tìm trên các trang tìm kiếm google, ping thì sp đó chưa xuất hiện tại việt nam. cũng như em tự tin về kiến thức về thương mại điện tử em tin rằng sản phẩm sẽ dc nhiều người biết đến.
- đọc được bình luận cũng như các lời khuyên của tiền bối thực sự em rất cám ơn, và phần tự tin cũng vơi đi vài phần khi nói đến TH tự làm máy CNC, Thôi thì có tiền bối nào nhận gia công gỗ giá rẻ cho em với, tiền bối nào mà máy đang ít việc muốn làm cái gì đó chơi chơi giúp đỡ gia công cho em miễn phí thì em cảm tạ lắm. em hứa sản phẩm đầu tiên hoàn thành sẽ kính tặng mà ko bán ạ.

----------


## kankayn

> nói thât bằng kinh nghiệm xương máu của người bôn ba đây đó khắp nơi...tôi khuyên chú 1 câu: đi làm thuê 5-7 năm, tích lũy kinh nghiệm và tiềm lực tài chính, nhịn ăn, bớt tiêu đút lợn, vừa làm nhưng phải chăm học hỏi, thấy gì khó phải xông vào tìm hiểu vừa làm cho chủ vửa cho bản thân (chú làm được chủ cũng chả phụ đâu, mà lại tích lũy được kiến thức cho mình ) ....đến lúc có một số thứ lận lưng (kiến thức, vốn, kinh nghiệm, vài ba mối khách hàng bạn hàng, đặc biệt là cơ hội ) thì hãng khởi nghiệp...
> chú chưa biết gì chưa có gì mà khởi nghiệp chẳng khác nào mua VIETLOT hoặc ví như chiến sỹ ra trận mà ko có giáp, hay vũ khí
> chú phải kể ra chú học cái gì, biết cái gì mới được...nếu biết chút cnc sang Hải dương tôi nhận làm, nuôi ăn ở, chỉ bảo làmviệc trong khả năng,... có lương tùy khả năng...mà còn xem bản thân có cầu tiến ko đã, ko hửa trước


cám ơn anh đã chỉ bảo cho em lời khuyên ạ. em học công nghệ thông tin, biết làm thương mại điện tử ạ. hì. Anh dám nhận đứa không biết gì về cnc như em không? anh dám nhận em dám bái sư!


Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz4XGdGp9hy

----------


## kankayn

> Ngày xưa ấy khi lê mông khỏi ghế giãng đường với tấm bằng điện tử chuyên chọc ngoáy anten mình thất nghiệp ! Nhà lại gần khu gốm sứ nên theo bạn bè chạy hàng thủ công mỷ nghệ , có một lảo tây cứ noel về là qua đặt hàng với số lượng tầm gần 2.000 sản phẩm với mổi lần mẩu mã khác nhau , sau này mời biết lảo chỉ bán một sản phẩm / một cửa hàng với gần 2.000 cửa hàng trên toàn nước Mỷ vì hàng độc không đụng hàng mà . Kankayn à thị trường gổ có vẽ bảo hòa và chật chội cho những người mới nhưng vẩn đủ rộng cho  cái đầu tinh tế , mạnh mẽ lên nhé .
> 
> Mình cũng đang theo dự án mày đục tượng đá mini , đục đá dử nha .


em cám ơn anh đã động viên. em sẽ tính toán và cân nhắc lại cho phù hợp với bạn thân ạ. em cám ơn!

----------


## Tuấn

Ôi bác chủ thớt này hay nè  :Smile: 

Bác có cái cần câu là thương mại điện tử, tính thêm tí mồi câu là đồ thủ công không giống ai. Em thấy ý tưởng của bác này quá chuẩn.

Bác chủ cứ túm mấy lão bên trên, bác túm áo lão hoahong nhảy vào đục tượng với lão ý vài tháng, em mà là bác em cần đếch gì lương, học nghề miễn phí là tốt rồi. Lão ý được việc, mình được nghề, cuối kì vác con gà mâm xôi đến củm ơn lão là được roài  :Smile:  Nhanh gấp tỉ lần tự học.

Học xong nghề túm áo cụ Luyên đặt làm con máy gỗ là xong, còn thích nghịch nữa thì xuống Hà nam, em cho cụ mượn đồ mà ngồi gọt con máy đầu tay. Phần điện em tịt chứ ngồi gọt cái khung máy gỗ bé bé chắc chả có vấn đề gì đâu ợ.

----------

kankayn

----------


## hoahong102

tôi không làm cnc về mỹ nghệ, làm khuôn giầy dép là chính, nếu muốn tìm hiểu cnc thì qua tôi làm vài tháng tôi chỉ cho, ăn ở tại xưởng, lương vừa làm vừa thỏa thuận, thực ra là mình cũng có ý làm một cái website nên cũng cần người hỗ trợ

----------

hainongtien, kankayn

----------


## saudau

Hé hé hé. Cái ông hoahong102 mà ở gần là tui qua đầu quân ngay và lun á. Học nghề của cụ ấy xong ở lại giúp cụ thêm 6 tháng chỉ ăn cơm chùa thôi.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> tôi không làm cnc về mỹ nghệ, làm khuôn giầy dép là chính, nếu muốn tìm hiểu cnc thì qua tôi làm vài tháng tôi chỉ cho, ăn ở tại xưởng, lương vừa làm vừa thỏa thuận, thực ra là mình cũng có ý làm một cái website nên cũng cần người hỗ trợ


website giờ mướn làm cũng rẻ 1-3tr.ko thì cũng có nhiều web nó thiết kế sẵn thư viện cho mình kéo thả chèn nội dung là ok thôi bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## hoahong102

> website giờ mướn làm cũng rẻ 1-3tr.ko thì cũng có nhiều web nó thiết kế sẵn thư viện cho mình kéo thả chèn nội dung là ok thôi bác


mình biết cái này mà nội dung thì mình cũng phải làm theo ý mính chứ

----------


## Gamo

Đúng goài, ông làm thương mại điện tử thì nên có 1 thằng đệ tử biết IT để lâu lâu chỉnh sửa website theo ý mình như cập nhật sản phẩm, đăng bài quảng cáo, SEO trang web.... Tuy nhiên nếu cty ko lớn thì thằng IT đó cũng phải giao thêm nó việc khác, ko thì nó rảnh  lắm

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> mình biết cái này mà nội dung thì mình cũng phải làm theo ý mính chứ


thuê thì nó cũng theo yêu cầu bác mà,còn làm theo theme thì càng giống DIY hơn
SEO thì tốt hơn cho bên chuyên,người ta có hàng hà các tricks để lên top,tự SEO cho web mình lên y làm máy cnc ra so với máy công nghiệp của hãng.CNC mình còn sài dc,còn seo web ko lên top thì..phí công.

----------

saudau

----------


## thwcs

> tôi không làm cnc về mỹ nghệ, làm khuôn giầy dép là chính, nếu muốn tìm hiểu cnc thì qua tôi làm vài tháng tôi chỉ cho, ăn ở tại xưởng, lương vừa làm vừa thỏa thuận, thực ra là mình cũng có ý làm một cái website nên cũng cần người hỗ trợ


Bác hoahong102 có xưởng ở đâu? cho em xin số điện thoại và địa chỉ vào inbox của em vì em cũng đang muốn học CNC và có thể hỗ trợ bác xây dựng website được ạ!

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời, ông hoahong102 sướng nhé. Thế có bác IT nào ở Xì Gòn giống 2 bác trên đang cần thực tập cả IT & CNC hem?

----------

saudau

----------


## hoahong102

Mình gà CNC thế mà nhiều người muốn học, thôi biết gì chỉ lấy...hy vọng người học không chê đièu kiện nghèo nàn, trình độ có hạn là được vì mình đâu có thu học phí  :Big Grin:

----------

saudau

----------


## kankayn

> tôi không làm cnc về mỹ nghệ, làm khuôn giầy dép là chính, nếu muốn tìm hiểu cnc thì qua tôi làm vài tháng tôi chỉ cho, ăn ở tại xưởng, lương vừa làm vừa thỏa thuận, thực ra là mình cũng có ý làm một cái website nên cũng cần người hỗ trợ


làm websitte dễ lắm bác ạ. bác nếu muốn lên site thì nên chuẩn bị nội dung trước ạ. chứ trong tay chưa có nội dung (hình ảnh, thông tin sản phẩm các kiểu, ít nhất là những thông tin cơ bản) thì web chưa thể dc đẹp luôn dc. chi phí thì em có thể hỗ trợ free 12 tháng về khoản lưu trữ (dùng vps hỗ trợ 1000-1500 người truy cập cùng 1 lúc). bác cần thì gọi 0948480811 zalo em tu vấn cho, đừng nghe dịch vụ ngoài. hì.

----------

saudau

----------


## kankayn

> Ui giời, ông hoahong102 sướng nhé. Thế có bác IT nào ở Xì Gòn giống 2 bác trên đang cần thực tập cả IT & CNC hem?


có cần em hỗ trợ khoản it không. hé hé...

----------

saudau

----------


## kankayn

> website giờ mướn làm cũng rẻ 1-3tr.ko thì cũng có nhiều web nó thiết kế sẵn thư viện cho mình kéo thả chèn nội dung là ok thôi bác


nếu biết cách thì free bác ạ. theo gói 1-3tr bác phải phụ thuộc nó tỷ thứ... hì hì

----------

saudau

----------


## Gamo

> có cần em hỗ trợ khoản it không. hé hé...


Hehe... Chú ở xa quá, qua mình phỏng vấn mà 2 bên ko phù hợp thì tốn công chú từ Nam Định vào Xì Gòn

----------

saudau

----------


## Nam CNC

gamo có tuyển không tao qua phong vấn , lương cao cao đó nha

----------

saudau

----------


## suu_tam

Toàn cáo thủ làm loạn thớt của người ta.

----------

saudau

----------


## solero

Em ứng cử cụ gà ơi.

@ cụ chủ. Em dân Nam Định học IT đây, bằng cấp IT chất cao nóc tủ nhưng giờ muốn bỏ ghề quá, bỏ cả IT và CNC ý. Haizz!

----------

saudau

----------


## Gamo

Mr. Kem với Mr. Nam chịu mức lương tau đưa ra thì mời liền  :Wink: 

Mà sao Mr. Kem bị bệnh lãnh cảm sớm thế?

----------

saudau

----------


## Khoa C3

Em pha trà rất đặc, chém gió vô địch luơng đủ ăn 3 bữa thôi. Tuyển em đi.

----------

saudau

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho... Chủ thớt mà hụt ông hoahong102 thì qua ông Khoa C3 kìa

----------

saudau

----------


## hoahong102

nếu muốn tìm hiểu về cnc thì qua Hải dương tui bao ăn ở (tuềnh toàng thôi), ông Khoa C3 ở gần đây thôi, giỏi nịnh thì đến nịnh học lấy vài bí kíp may ra ông ý chỉ  :Big Grin:

----------

saudau, thwcs

----------


## saudau

Hahaha.... Thớt này thể hiện tinh thần hết mình hỗ trợ lẫn nhau là đây, chứ ko phải củ chuối như một số 4Rum khác. Mặc dù không liên quan đến nội dung chính của thớt nhưng cho mình bày tỏ cảm xúc là cám ơn tất cả các anh em trên diễn đàn.

Năm mới chúc tất cả đại các đại lợi.

Thanks!

----------

thwcs, Tuấn

----------


## thwcs

> Hahaha.... Thớt này thể hiện tinh thần hết mình hỗ trợ lẫn nhau là đây, chứ ko phải củ chuối như một số 4Rum khác. Mặc dù không liên quan đến nội dung chính của thớt nhưng cho mình bày tỏ cảm xúc là cám ơn tất cả các anh em trên diễn đàn.
> 
> Năm mới chúc tất cả đại các đại lợi.
> 
> Thanks!


Bác nói rất đúng ạ, Đàn anh đi trước rất xứng đáng gọi bằng sư phụ ạ!

----------


## Tuấn

> Hahaha.... Thớt này thể hiện tinh thần hết mình hỗ trợ lẫn nhau là đây, chứ ko phải củ chuối như một số 4Rum khác. Mặc dù không liên quan đến nội dung chính của thớt nhưng cho mình bày tỏ cảm xúc là cám ơn tất cả các anh em trên diễn đàn.
> 
> Năm mới chúc tất cả đại các đại lợi.
> 
> Thanks!


Bác nói rứt là chí phải. Mà em thấy ae trên này mỗi người mỗi nghề, giúp đỡ nhau hay phết. Hay là đầu năm cụ nào đứng đắn tí lập cái thớt thành viên tự giới thịu, ai rành cái gì má sẵn sàng chia sẻ thì post lên. Lúc cần các thành viên tìm cho nó nhanh :P

----------

ABCNC, saudau

----------


## nhatson

làm dễ nhất nên kiếm combo ráp như lego

----------


## biết tuốt

khong hiểu bác chủ thớt đã tính toán về thị trường tiêu thụ  và năng suất sản lượng và mặt hàng bác định làm chưa ?  
nếu bác làm sản phẩm độc đáo giá thành cao thì chắc chăn nhiều công lao động -> sản lượng thấp
nếu làm sản phẩm đại trà bác sẽ bị cạnh tranh rất nhiều đó

----------

kankayn

----------


## Kythuat188_MV

Đọc được lời khuyên của các Bác đã lâu năm trong nghề mà em thấy hay quá. Cũng ấp ủ Startup nhưng chưa có kinh nghiệm và kiến thức. Cũng cày đi làm thuê để tích lũy kinh nghiệm dẫn mối làm ăn.  :Big Grin:

----------

kankayn

----------


## hoahong102

Một năm trở lại đây mấy bác lãnh đạo cứ hễ gặp giới trẻ là lại nhắc Startup là bởi trung nguyên cách đây 3 năm tặng quyển quốc gia khởi nghiệp nói về isarel cho hầu hết lãnh đạo nhà nước, các cơ quan chính phủ...với báo đài suốt ngày startup, toàn xúi dại hết ....họ nói startup nếu thành công sẽ thành tỷ phú mà không nói tỷ lệ thành công chỉ cao hơn trúng số có một tý...mà toàn xúi người chưa có kinh nghiệm là giới trẻ chưa có kinh nghiệm đi làm  startup, chả khác nào bảo lính chưa được huấn luyện không giáp không giươm nháy ra trận nếu thắng sẽ được làm anh hùng....thêm nữa là hình như họ tưởng là startup là phải cái gì đó liên quan đến internet ....
Khuyên các bạn, bằng kinh nghiệm của người từng làm riêng nhiều lần(ko dám nói la startup), thất bại có thành công có: Làm cái gì phải Hiểu thật sâu về nó, chuẩn bị kỹ các kỹ năng cần có....đi thẳng ko ngoảnh lại,đừng nghĩ mình thất bại có thể làm lại vì mỗi lần làm lại là bạn bắt đầu từ phía sau vạch xuất phát

----------

CQV, Gamo, kankayn, sinh vien ngheo, znk13z

----------


## hoahong102

starup=mua vietlot

----------


## Gamo

> Một năm trở lại đây mấy bác lãnh đạo cứ hễ gặp giới trẻ là lại nhắc Startup là bởi trung nguyên cách đây 3 năm tặng quyển quốc gia khởi nghiệp nói về isarel cho hầu hết lãnh đạo nhà nước, các cơ quan chính phủ...với báo đài suốt ngày startup, toàn xúi dại hết ....họ nói startup nếu thành công sẽ thành tỷ phú mà không nói tỷ lệ thành công chỉ cao hơn trúng số có một tý...mà toàn xúi người chưa có kinh nghiệm là giới trẻ chưa có kinh nghiệm đi làm  startup, chả khác nào bảo lính chưa được huấn luyện không giáp không giươm nháy ra trận nếu thắng sẽ được làm anh hùng....thêm nữa là hình như họ tưởng là startup là phải cái gì đó liên quan đến internet ....
> Khuyên các bạn, bằng kinh nghiệm của người từng làm riêng nhiều lần(ko dám nói la startup), thất bại có thành công có: Làm cái gì phải Hiểu thật sâu về nó, chuẩn bị kỹ các kỹ năng cần có....đi thẳng ko ngoảnh lại,đừng nghĩ mình thất bại có thể làm lại vì mỗi lần làm lại là bạn bắt đầu từ phía sau vạch xuất phát


Khi nhắc tới Startup, người ta toàn vẽ lên tượng đài của thằng chiến thắng mà quên ko quay phim xác chết của ngàn thằng nằm chết dưới chân...

Ở góc độ kinh tế vĩ mô, nhà nước phải khuyến khích startup, vì đó là một trong 4 nhân tố cơ bản. Đó là chưa kể Startup giúp đem tiền cất trong két sắt đưa ra ngoài xã hội. Nhưng cứ nghe hô hào, thấy tượng đài anh hùng hấp dẫn mà lao đầu vào thì đi mua vé số Vietlott còn có cơ may hơn

----------

CQV, kankayn

----------


## CKD

Về khởi nghiệp, thật ra SV mới ra trường khởi nghiệp cũng không có gì phải quá lo ngại.
1. Các bạn còn rất trẻ, thời gian có thể nói là còn "dài"
2. Các bạn năng động, có nhiệt huyết.
3. Điểm yếu mà mình thấy là các bạn không biết phải bắt đầu từ đâu, làm thế nào. Nhưng... những câu hỏi này thì dù có đi làm nhiều năm chưa chắc đã học được.

Vậy nên các bạn có thể dành vài năm để có thể bay nhảy, làm điều mình mình muốn. Nếu thành công thì các bạn có thể ghi danh trong trang sử đời mình. Nếu thất bại thì cũng không sao cả. Quan trọng là có tiến có thủ, khi thất bại thì phải tìm hiểu được nguyên nhân, chấp nhận & khắc phục nó. Dù nguyên nhân có là gì (do ta ngu, ta sai, ta không biết, ta bị lừa v.v...) thì cũng không được né tránh & phủ nhận (đổ lỗi cho người khác, cho số phận). Sau vài năm, thấy không ổn vẫn có thời gian để quay đầu.

Bản thân mình, khi còn trẻ cũng ấp ủ nhiều điều quá lớn với sức mình, cũng lập nghiệp, cũng tìm con đường ngắn nhất để thành công. Trong con đường đó, có thể nói đã thành công hay thất bại đều đúng.
- Thất bại vì cuối cùng vẫn không vượt qua được và trở về với bàn tay trắng.
- Thành công vì trong suốt quảng đường đó mình đã học được rất nhiều bài học quý giá. Mà học phí là chuổi thời gian dài mình đeo đuổi.

Vậy nên. Lời khuyên của mình là: Dù là khởi nghiệp, tự làm chủ hay đi làm thuê, thì hãy làm những gì mà mình thật sự muốn làm. Tuổi trẻ không nên nghĩ nhiều về thất bại, nó sẽ làm các bạn chùn chân.

----------

CQV, kankayn, znk13z

----------


## Tuấn

Ùi, các cụ bi quan về vụ khởi nghiệp thía ?

Theo thông tấn xã vỉa hè thì 10 người khởi nghiệp có 5 người trụ được và 1 tên thì phát triển. Vậy thì đen lắm thì cũng chỉ cần khởi nghiệp 10 lần là chắc chắn có 1 lần phát tài roài  :Smile:

----------

Mạch Việt

----------


## saudau

> Ùi, các cụ bi quan về vụ khởi nghiệp thía ?
> 
> Theo thông tấn xã vỉa hè thì 10 người khởi nghiệp có 5 người trụ được và 1 tên thì phát triển. Vậy thì đen lắm thì cũng chỉ cần khởi nghiệp 10 lần là chắc chắn có 1 lần phát tài roài


Một lần té ngựa là muốn sạc nghiệp rồi nếu ko có nguồn hậu thuẫn tài chính vững nhé bác Tuấn, tuổi trẻ hay liều mạng nên dễ vướng vụ này. Tốt nhất là cứ đi làm, làm cái gì cũng được, đúng chuyên môn cũng được, ko đúng chuyên môn cũng chả sao. Miễn là khi đi làm phải biết trau dồi, lượm lặt tích lũy kinh nghiệm gạch đá mà xây nhà. Chứ đừng có như tui, cứ đứng núi này trông núi nọ, được voi đòi ẳm lun hai bà trưng làm rách việc..

----------

hoahong102, kankayn

----------


## hoahong102

> Về khởi nghiệp, thật ra SV mới ra trường khởi nghiệp cũng không có gì phải quá lo ngại.
> 1. Các bạn còn rất trẻ, thời gian có thể nói là còn "dài"
> 2. Các bạn năng động, có nhiệt huyết.
> 3. Điểm yếu mà mình thấy là các bạn không biết phải bắt đầu từ đâu, làm thế nào. Nhưng... những câu hỏi này thì dù có đi làm nhiều năm chưa chắc đã học được.
> *
> Vậy nên các bạn có thể dành vài năm để có thể bay nhảy, làm điều mình mình muốn. Nếu thành công thì các bạn có thể ghi danh trong trang sử đời mình. Nếu thất bại thì cũng không sao cả.* Quan trọng là có tiến có thủ, khi thất bại thì phải tìm hiểu được nguyên nhân, chấp nhận & khắc phục nó. Dù nguyên nhân có là gì (do ta ngu, ta sai, ta không biết, ta bị lừa v.v...) thì cũng không được né tránh & phủ nhận (đổ lỗi cho người khác, cho số phận). Sau vài năm, thấy không ổn vẫn có thời gian để quay đầu.
> 
> Bản thân mình, khi còn trẻ cũng ấp ủ nhiều điều quá lớn với sức mình, cũng lập nghiệp, cũng tìm con đường ngắn nhất để thành công. Trong con đường đó, có thể nói đã thành công hay thất bại đều đúng.
> - Thất bại vì cuối cùng vẫn không vượt qua được và trở về với bàn tay trắng.
> ...


Mỗi người một chính kiến khách nhau ....Mình không tán thành chỗ in đậm lắm, như nói ở trên mỗi lần thất bại là lại phải xuất phát từ sau vạch xuất phát thậm trí là tồi tệ hơn thế(mất vốn, mất lòng tin của mọi người...) thế nên ko sợ thất bại là tốt, nhưng phải chuẩn bị kỹ thì mới nên startup khi đã làm thì làm hết mình nếu dám tự cắt đường quay lại thì càng tốt...và ' không phải thất bại nào cũng là bài học'

----------

kankayn, saudau

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mình thì hay khuyên đám học trò giống lão CKD, nhưng ko nói bọn nó kết quả của việc thất bại...  :Wink:  Tùy cách mình làm mà mỗi lần thất bại thì mình học được bài học, tạo được mối quan hệ, uy tín cho lần sau nhưng cũng có thể mất thời gian, tiền bạc & các thứ khác, kể cả uy tín và mối quan hệ

Nói chung nhà nước khuyến khích startup là đúng, kiểu gì cũng làm giàu cho xã hội. Anh thành công thì anh tạo công ăn việc làm, anh mang tiền về cho đất nước; anh thất bại thì cũng đóng góp ko nhỏ bằng cách mang tiền của ra phân phát cho mọi người  :Wink:  

Do đó bác nào muốn startup thì tốt, sắp đóng góp cho xã hội. Có điều phải tính kỹ, đừng mù quáng nghe báo đài xúi dại mà lao đầu vào một cách ngu ngốc thì mình, như bác hoahong102, xin can.

----------

kankayn

----------


## Tuấn

> Một lần té ngựa là muốn sạc nghiệp rồi nếu ko có nguồn hậu thuẫn tài chính vững nhé bác Tuấn, tuổi trẻ hay liều mạng nên dễ vướng vụ này. Tốt nhất là cứ đi làm, làm cái gì cũng được, đúng chuyên môn cũng được, ko đúng chuyên môn cũng chả sao. Miễn là khi đi làm phải biết trau dồi, lượm lặt tích lũy kinh nghiệm gạch đá mà xây nhà. Chứ đừng có như tui, cứ đứng núi này trông núi nọ, được voi đòi ẳm lun hai bà trưng làm rách việc..


Ô thế cụ thử tính giúp em, mỗi lần khởi nghiệp tính rẻ là 3 năm, 10 lần khởi nghiệp là từ thằng thanh niên chuyển thành ông già rùi. 
Mí lị khởi nghiệp không nên có nhiều xiền. Chả để làm gì lắm, trừ phi là đi oánh bạc thì cần trường vốn thui, cụ có 10đ, em có 100 đ oánh xì tố với em cụ thua chắc  :Smile: 




> Mỗi người một chính kiến khách nhau ....Mình không tán thành chỗ in đậm lắm, như nói ở trên mỗi lần thất bại là lại phải xuất phát từ sau vạch xuất phát thậm trí là tồi tệ hơn thế(mất vốn, mất lòng tin của mọi người...) thế nên ko sợ thất bại là tốt, nhưng phải chuẩn bị kỹ thì mới nên startup khi đã làm thì làm hết mình nếu dám tự cắt đường quay lại thì càng tốt...và ' không phải thất bại nào cũng là bài học'


Vụ cắt đường về này hay cụ ui. Dự ớn để đời sì tát up của em là về nước, lên kế hoạch, thực hiện từ 1995, đến 2000 xong, mua vé về nước, việc đầu tiên em làm là hủy cái hộ chiếu G7. Không hủy, còn đường quay lại thì một thằng tí tuổi ranh đã ra nước ngoài không thể tồn tại được ở VN đâu ợ.

----------

kankayn

----------


## CKD

Hehe! Chuyển qua vụ startup roài.

Em nói vậy, cũng là từ một thằng startup xong thất bại, về tay trắng và làm lại từ con số 0, xem ra là lỗ nặng về thời gian (mất >7 năm cuộc đời)
Chuyển qua cnc, cũng lại là startup, và giờ cũng chưa gặt hái được thành quả gì theo khái niệm làm giàu.
Và tới đây em lại tiếp tục startup thêm lĩnh vực khác.

Vậy giờ em đã già chưa, xin thưa, hơn 30 đã là già rồi, trong khi em hơi lố to rồi.
Và nó giàu chưa? Xin thưa nó chẵng giàu, vẫn chạy ăn hàng ngày với cơm áo gạo tiền. Nhưng nó vẫn startup...

Còn startup thế nào, thất bại ra sao.. thì cũng tuỳ à. Bạn nào quá tham để chạy đi vay mượn tiền startup để khi thất bại thì nợ nần chồng chất. Rồi lại đổ lỗi này nọ mà không nhìn thấy được là lỗi do mình. Không tự đánh giá được bản thân, được giới hạn của mình. Để biết phải làm gì, và khi nào thì dừng lại. Nếu não trạng cứ vậy.. thì có startup cũng là may rủi mà thôi. Mà may rủi thì bỏ tiền chơi số còn hay hơn. Có 10K đầu tư mà nếu may có vài chục tỉ.

Tất nhiên, tự tin để tiến tới chỉ là một phần nhỏ của thành công. Nếu bạn nào chỉ có bấy nhiêu vốn (lòng tin) mà vẫn tự tin startup thì có thể nói là liều mạng may rủi chứ thành công thì xa vời lắm.

Khác nhau là đủ nghị lực để vượt qua, đủ cần cù để liên tục cố gắng, trao dồi tri thức. Đủ kiên nhẫn để có thể thử & sai. Nếu bạn nào làm được thì dù là làm công, hay làm chủ thì cơ hội thành công & thăng tiến đều có. Còn cứ sợ sệt, làm thì sợ thất bại rồi không làm, mà không làm thì kiểu gì thành công?.

Mà startup đúng nghĩa, đâu phải cứ tự bỏ vốn, tự kinh doanh, tự làm mới gọi là startup? Startup đúng như cái nghĩa đen của nó là khởi đầu một cái gì đó mà trước giờ ta chưa làm. Vậy thì đi làm công hay làm chủ khác gì nhau?

Trở lại vấn đề của bác chủ, riêng trên diễn đàn này, rất nhiều bạn trái ngành đã startup vào lĩnh vực chế tạo cnc, gia công cnc, đào tạo liên quan cnc và hpj vẫn đang tồn tại. Họ có giàu lên chưa thì mình không xác định vì giàu thì vô chừng lắm. Chỉ đơn giản là ngày họ càng làm nhiều việc hơn, chí ít cũng gọi là có phát triển.

----------

kankayn

----------


## Nam CNC

anh Tuấn nói chưa đúng nha... theo thống kê là như vầy

--- 80% doanh nghiệp tèo em sau 2 năm thành lập
--- dự trù hòa vốn và có lãi sau 5 năm
--- sau 5 năm trụ được thì có cơ hội phát triển 
--- Và chỉ có 10 % tồn tại và phát triển sau 5 năm kể như là vững , còn thanh công vượt bậc thì xác suất cực nhỏ.


bởi vậy mới có cái khái niệm 1% nắm tài sản của 90% .

----------

kankayn, saudau

----------


## nhatson

> anh Tuấn nói chưa đúng nha... theo thống kê là như vầy
> 
> --- 80% doanh nghiệp tèo em sau 2 năm thành lập
> --- dự trù hòa vốn và có lãi sau 5 năm
> --- sau 5 năm trụ được thì có cơ hội phát triển 
> --- Và chỉ có 10 % tồn tại và phát triển sau 5 năm kể như là vững , còn thanh công vượt bậc thì xác suất cực nhỏ.
> 
> 
> bởi vậy mới có cái khái niệm 1% nắm tài sản của 90% .


muốn vượt bậc thật ra cần tư pháp mạnh để bảo vệ sự tư hữu, cái này xứ mình ko tốt

----------


## suu_tam

Ha ha, topic này đã chuyển thành chủ đề chia sẻ kinh nghiệm STARTUP.
Các bác ĐÃ THÀNH CÔNG RỒI có khác nên chia sẻ xôm ghê.

Em giờ vẫn đang ì ạch chạy lo cơm áo gạo tiền từng bữa nên không biết chém gì.
Chờ bao giờ em THÀNH CÔNG thì lúc đó em trở lại chia sẻ kinh nghiệm (nếu em còn nhớ). Hy vọng lúc đó các bác và em chưa chết già.

----------


## Tuấn

Định nghĩa thành công hay không cũng chỉ là tương đối.

Đủ vốn cả về kiến thức lẫn tài chính cũng tương đối thôi.

Em ví dụ một thành viên diễn đàn mình là cụ Luyến.

Cụ ấy khởi nghiệp làm máy cnc cách đây mấy năm.

Nói về vốn, chắc chắn chả hơn cụ nào trong diến đàn mình cả.

Về kiến thức về máy cnc lúc ấy, cũng chả hơn  mấy người.

Thuận lợi duy nhất của cụ ấy là mụ vợ tôn trọng chồng, cùng chông cày cuốc....

Thế mạnh của cụ ấy là chăm chỉ, chịu học hỏi...

Tuyệt chiêu là dám nghĩ, dám làm, dám chịu ...

Mới đây thôi cụ ấy làm con máy to xụ, nói thật là ban đầu em chả tin là cụ ấy sẽ thành công. Em nghĩ cha này điên rồi. Can ngăn xùi bọt mép 2 năm không xong. Mãi đến sát tết, xem cụ  ấy phay con dao chíp mới tin là cha này làm được. Móa, con máy đểu chạy ngon phết.

Bao nhiêu cụ trên dd này tài chính dư giả hơn cụ Luyến ? bao nhiêu cụ trên dd này học rộng, sâu hơn cụ Luyến ?

Bảo cụ ấy thành công thì cũng vô cùng, to đến như nokia còn tèo, đại gia công nghệ như dutchlady còn bị vinamilk nó đẩy thị phần từ 51 xuống 30 %. Nhưng chấc chắn cụ ấy cụ ấy cảm thấy vui hơn khi làm được máy nuôi sống gia đình hơn là khối cụ làm đến trưởng đại diện ở VN rồi mà một thằng ranh con mắt xanh tóc vàng chả biết cái mô tê gì nó sang nó đập bàn quát tháo mà vẫn phải im.

----------

huyquynhbk, kankayn, Luyến, Mạch Việt, saudau

----------


## CKD

Thật ra...
Startup và startup thành công. Muốn nói đúng và đủ thì có rất rất nhiều vấn đề. Trong khuôn khổ bài viết thì khó mà nói hết được.
Còn người nói về startup, nếu người đó đã thành công (hoặc đang thất bại), bài học họ chia sẻ cũng chỉ có giá trị tham khảo. Vì với mỗi cá nhân, khó khăn, hạn chế, môi trường đều khác nhau. Nên không thể lấy cách làm của người này áp đặt lên người khác. Nhưng! Tham khảo & học hỏi kinh nghiệm của người khác không bao giờ là thừa cả.

Trong team SV ở CT, mình vẫn hay nói với các bạn về startup, khuyến khích các bạn mạnh dạn phát huy những suy nghĩ, mạnh dạn thực hiện các ý tưởng. Song song đó, cũng không quên nhắc các bạn các khó khăn, trở ngại, rủi ro mà các bạn có thể gặp phải khi thực hiện. Nói để các bạn có cái nhìn tổng quát hơn, chọn con đường hợp với sức mình & an toàn hơn. Không phải để các bạn thấy sợ mà lùi bước.

----------

kankayn, saudau

----------


## solero

Có nhiều con đường để dẫn đến thành công.

----------

cnclaivung, Luyến, Mạch Việt, nhatson, saudau

----------


## vietnamcnc

Ồ hóa ra cái khởi nghiệp nó to lớn và thâm thúy quá!

Thằng sinh viên làm bán thời gian cho em hỏi: khởi nghiệp là gì mà tương lai có vẻ hoàng nhoáng quá, nó muốn bắt khởi nghiệp mà không biết nó có làm nổi không!

Em bảo nó là : "khởi nghiệp là mày tự nuôi sống bản thân trước đã, đừng xin viện trợ của ông bô bà via nữa... mày có thể đi ắn cướp cũng được!"

----------

CKD, Gamo, kankayn, Khoa C3, Mạch Việt, saudau

----------


## saudau

Từ chổ chủ thớt hỏi về việc làm cho một cái máy cnc nho nhỏ, đến giờ trở thành một topic lớn rất đáng quý về kinh nghiệm khởi nghiệp cho các bạn trẻ mới ra trường. Làm gì thì làm, mấy bác dành chút thời gian giúp cho chủ thớt vụ cái máy đi. Cái máy gỗ 500x500x100 dạng lắp ghép chắc cũng ko quá nhiều cho chủ thớt. Cứ cho chủ thớt biết là DÉT o Lô (kèm theo inbox cái giá  càng tốt). Dựa vào ý kiến đóng góp trên đây và cái túi của mình bác chủ tự quyết định nhé.

Mình có ý kiến là bác chủ cho tịch thu cái thớt này để làm Topic KHỞI NGHIỆP sẽ hay hơn mở cái topic mới, vì nó thực tiễn hơn là mở 1 chuyên đề theo kiểu Bác học/Chú học gì đó chỉ toàn diễn thuyết khô khan. Thanks all!

----------

kankayn

----------


## ducduy9104

Cái máy CNC để phay khắc gỗ em nghĩ cũng không quá khó với một người chưa biết gì. Bác chủ đi tìm mấy ông nào trong diễn đàn này có máy gỗ mà xem học hỏi. Đừng đặt yêu cầu quá cao cho một cái máy gỗ, tuyệt đối tránh xa mấy ông làm máy ăn kim loại cho đỡ đau đầu. Mà bác chủ dân IT là phần cứng hay phần mềm nhỉ, nếu phần cứng thì chắc ba cái điện đóm tự thân vận động được mà.

P/S: Bác Quảng cũng Nam Định đó, đồng hương chắc có giá tốt.

----------

kankayn

----------


## cnclaivung

bác chủ à, năm mới chúc bác chủ thành công nhiều , với em thì thé này, máu bác chủ lên tận não, cái sự càng đọc càng ghiền nó lan tỏa dần dần, thôi thì năm 2017 thừa sức xông lên, bác chủ làm theo kế sách của em bảo đảm chắc mà giảm ngu phí rất nhiều.... máy cnc mini full HDF, ko có thì MDF cũng dc, tuổi thọ cũng 1 năm đủ lấy kinh nghiệm, lúc ấy bác chủ sẽ đủ khả năng tự suy tính 1 con máy hoành tá tràng ( hoành tráng ) cho riêng mình, bây giờ là thời đại chộp giật...kinh nghiệm cũng phải chộp giật , đi học , đi làm, đi bái sư ..ok nhưng em chắc bác chủ ko thích, ko muốn, và cũng ko nghĩ đến, ( vì cái máu chế nó đang chảy như thác đổ )
còn nếu bác chủ thấy kế em hay thì cứ coment vào đây thì sẻ có hộ trợ tận tình, còn muốn hỏi riêng vài khía cạnh về làm máy body gỗ, trên này có lão CKD, em, craccingboy. v.v. bảo đảm bá cháy

----------


## kankayn

> khong hiểu bác chủ thớt đã tính toán về thị trường tiêu thụ  và năng suất sản lượng và mặt hàng bác định làm chưa ?  
> nếu bác làm sản phẩm độc đáo giá thành cao thì chắc chăn nhiều công lao động -> sản lượng thấp
> nếu làm sản phẩm đại trà bác sẽ bị cạnh tranh rất nhiều đó


hiện tại thì nếu làm thủ công (hoàn toàn bằng tay và thiết bị thô sơ) thì 1 tuần em làm dc có 1 cái. có khi ko dc. vì độ chính xác ko cao phải điều chỉnh nhiều để ra được sản phẩm như mong muốn hì.

----------


## Mạch Việt

> Định nghĩa thành công hay không cũng chỉ là tương đối.
> 
> Đủ vốn cả về kiến thức lẫn tài chính cũng tương đối thôi.
> 
> Em ví dụ một thành viên diễn đàn mình là cụ Luyến.
> 
> Cụ ấy khởi nghiệp làm máy cnc cách đây mấy năm.
> 
> Nói về vốn, chắc chắn chả hơn cụ nào trong diến đàn mình cả.
> ...


Bị thích các suy nghĩ và cm của bác Tuấn @@

Em thấy nhiều cụ trên diễn dàn này nói đến khởi nghiệp hơi tính toán quá, cá nhân em nghĩ đơn giản "startup" đơn giản là làm những gì mình thích, làm những gì mà mình cho là đúng, thấy có ý nghĩa với đời, với bản thân mình là được, chứ nhiều lúc đâu cần thành công hay tiền bạc, vì những thứ ấy ko theo mình xuồng mồ được. 

Nhưng nhiều khi bị áp lực này lọ, ngay cả khi mình làm việc mà mình thích, công việc mà mình đam mê nhiều lúc cũng cảm thấy oải --> nên quan trọng phải cần bằng được  :Smile: 

Quan trọng em thấy người nào muốn khởi nghiệp tức là người ấy phải chấp nhận hy sinh  :Big Grin:

----------

haignition, Luyến

----------


## nhatson

> Bị thích các suy nghĩ và cm của bác Tuấn @@
> 
> Em thấy nhiều cụ trên diễn dàn này nói đến khởi nghiệp hơi tính toán quá, cá nhân em nghĩ đơn giản "startup" đơn giản là làm những gì mình thích, làm những gì mà mình cho là đúng, thấy có ý nghĩa với đời, với bản thân mình là được, chứ nhiều lúc đâu cần thành công hay tiền bạc, vì những thứ ấy ko theo mình xuồng mồ được. 
> 
> Nhưng nhiều khi bị áp lực này lọ, ngay cả khi mình làm việc mà mình thích, công việc mà mình đam mê nhiều lúc cũng cảm thấy oải --> nên quan trọng phải cần bằng được 
> 
> Quan trọng em thấy người nào muốn khởi nghiệp tức là người ấy phải chấp nhận hy sinh


khởi nghiệp là bắt đầu 1 cuộc chiến, thành công là chiến thắng cuộc chiến
kẻ chiến thắng vi nhiệt huyết, vì chấp nhận hy sinh???

1. neu bắt đầu và tự quan lí cũng như đầu tư vào dự án của mình, theo em thì sự chuẫn bị kỹ lượng chu đáo, suy nghĩ thật thấu đáo thì khi đó sẽ ít trông chờ vào may rủi
2. có ý tưởng và khả năng triển khai> đi kiếm nhà đầu tư, họ sẽ sắp xếp việc chuẩn bị

----------

Mạch Việt

----------


## nhatson

về việc làm đồ gỗ tạm thời em thấy  2 ấn đề khó khăn

1. kênh phân phối, với hệ thống thương mại điện tử, việc này dễ hơn rồi
2. vấn đề mẩu mả, đối phó việc bị clone là nan giải

----------


## truongkiet

> Cái máy CNC để phay khắc gỗ em nghĩ cũng không quá khó với một người chưa biết gì. Bác chủ đi tìm mấy ông nào trong diễn đàn này có máy gỗ mà xem học hỏi. Đừng đặt yêu cầu quá cao cho một cái máy gỗ, tuyệt đối tránh xa mấy ông làm máy ăn kim loại cho đỡ đau đầu. Mà bác chủ dân IT là phần cứng hay phần mềm nhỉ, nếu phần cứng thì chắc ba cái điện đóm tự thân vận động được mà.
> 
> P/S: Bác Quảng cũng Nam Định đó, đồng hương chắc có giá tốt.


trên này bác nào làm máy kim loai vậy

----------


## Luyến

Em theo đuổi đam mê và bây giờ nợ lần đang theo đuổi em.  :Frown:  làm chủ hay làm thợ cũng phải cố gắng lao động hết mình ạ. 

@truongkiet 
Em nhận làm máy kim loại nhé. Cụ có nhu cầu thì pm em nhé .  :Embarrassment:  hàng làm cho anh em diễn đàn em sẽ post forum để anh em góp ý cho xôm tụ ah. Thanks

----------


## ducduy9104

> trên này bác nào làm máy kim loai vậy


ý cụ là kim loại gì vậy?

----------


## truongkiet

sắt thép..................

----------


## vietnamcnc

> sắt thép..................


Giá cả......................?

----------


## nhatson

mẫu router dễ làm









http://xzerocnc.com/

----------


## biết tuốt

hoặc mẫu này, ray tròn 30 , kết cấu đơn giản 


chả hiểu sao sách làm giàu bán đầy đường láng mà nước mình mãi chả giàu nhể  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
chắc là thiếu quyết tâm

----------


## Gamo

Thấy cái khung như trên ở nhà Nhật Sơn đó, chủ thớt năn nỉ hắn bán rẻ cho  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

> Thấy cái khung như trên ở nhà Nhật Sơn đó, chủ thớt năn nỉ hắn bán rẻ cho


tháo ra làm Pick and place rồi ông ơi

----------


## maycncmini

Khởi nghiệp cần phải có : 

1 - Sự đam mê
2 - Năng lực
3 - Lắm bắt tốt nhu cầu thị trường đây là điều quan trọng. Việc phân khúc khách hàng cần ưu tiên

----------

CKD, Luyến

----------


## mlucky

> Em xin chào cả nhà! 
> Em là thành viên mới, em tự giới thiệu chút là em tên hưng, quê nam định và là sinh viên it mới ra trường. sau một thời gian đằng đẵng đi xin việc bất thành thì vô tình em biết đến cnc và muốn theo việc sản xuất đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ bằng gỗ. Trong tay em thì hiện giờ ngoài bản vẽ kỹ thuật ra thì ko có gì cả. bản thân em thì đang lay hay giữa 2 phương án là đi nhờ gia công cnc hoặc tự làm cnc. vì là sinh viên mới ra trường nên vốn liếng không nhiều (nói ko có cũng dc) nên em có tìm hiểu để đi đặt hàng gia công trước (google có và gọi đt hoặc đi tìm chỗ có máy cnc để tham khảo cũng như có ý hỏi giá), và dưới đây cũng là suy nghĩ của em, mong các bác tư vấn hộ em. xem em nên đi theo hướng nào? thứ nhất là kinh tế vì kinh tế khá eo hẹp thứ 2 là không thể sản xuất được số lượng được ngay vì còn chưa biết thị trường phản ứng lại với sản phẩm của mình ntn. Vậy nếu là bác thì bác chọn theo hướng nào? 
> TH1: đi đến các tiệm gia công cnc.
> *khó khăn:
> - Gặp rất nhiều khó khăn trong việc đặt hàng gia công, chỗ thì không nhận gia công chi tiết nhỏ, chỗ nhận gia công chi tiết nhỏ thì phải đòi hỏi số lượng phải lớn mới chịu. cũng vì mặt hàng gỗ ko phải tượng hay tranh khổ to mà toàn là chi tiết nhỏ nên các chủ rất khó chấp nhận gia công cho. thực tế thì em đang thất bại ngay bước này.   
> - Giá thành: giá thì chả mềm tí nào cả. 1 sản phẩm của em trung bình nó gồm 10 -20 chi tiết khác nhau, cứ cho bản thiết kế em làm ra là đúng y không cần thay đổi gì cả thì số lượng đặt gia công lại ít giá nó đội lên cũng khá, còn đen đủi bản thiết kế vấn đề thì lại phải đi lại phiền hà giá thì càng chát. nếu lấy giá này cộng vào thì chưa kể công nó đã hơn triệu rồi chưa kể công mình bỏ ra làm các khâu tiếp theo như đánh nhẵn sơn các kiểu thì giá đội lên ghê quá.
> 
> * thuận lợi:
> - nói đi cũng phải nói lại ưu điểm lớn nhất của đặt là mình chỉ cần quan tâm về phía sau.
> ...


Anh thì có sẵn mọi thứ Máy CNC 13x25, có luôn Laser.. nói chung máy móc cũng tàm tạm
Kể cả kinh nghiêm về gia công CNC gỗ + laser chắc cũng chục năm
Đang Đặt trong một xưởng mộc
Anh cũng có rât nhiều dự án về thủ công mỹ nghệ,
Nhưng hiện tại nhiều việc nên không tập trung được
và đang cần một ng có đam mê để hợp tác 
Liên hện với anh nhé A.Thanh 0915266676

----------

